# Partial MOD



## mikeangs2004 (Sep 7, 2014)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

*Specs:*
see sig


----------



## Jetster (Sep 8, 2014)

Why post this if your not going to list the specs or talk about the modd you did. And for the love of god have some respect for your hardware


----------



## zo0lykas (Sep 8, 2014)

What the mess, and 1200W psu, for this build? maximum 500W


----------



## ensabrenoir (Sep 8, 2014)

Cable management = love ....still not sure what all those cables are connected to..... Not a bad rig at all just clean it up and re-post.... no vote casted.


----------



## mikeangs2004 (Sep 10, 2014)

zo0lykas said:


> What the mess, and 1200W psu, for this build? maximum 500W



Bull, just the GPU alone require 750W


----------



## mikeangs2004 (Sep 10, 2014)

Jetster said:


> Why post this if your not going to list the specs or talk about the modd you did. And for the love of god have some respect for your hardware


The specs link is right there, fairly obvious in the forums.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 10, 2014)

mikeangs2004 said:


> The specs link is right there, fairly obvious in the forums.


But this isn't the forum. Its the case mod gallery. I'm not trying to beat you up but at least fill out the form correctly. All you would have to do is copy and paste. Its not bad hardware just clean it up some. Take some pride in your work. Take some descent pics and fix this. Show us what you can do. And what did you mod?


----------



## mikeangs2004 (Sep 10, 2014)

Jetster said:


> But this isn't the forum. Its the case mod gallery. I'm not trying to beat you up but at least fill out the form correctly. All you would have to do is copy and paste. Its not bad hardware just clean it up some. Take some pride in your work. Take some descent pics and fix this. Show us what you can do. And what did you mod?


No, this is part of the forums:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/partial-mod.204971/#post-3161743


----------



## Patrick3463 (Sep 11, 2014)

mikeangs2004 said:


> Bull, just the GPU alone require 750W


loooool  you need to go and play on your xbox or playstation and dont touch PC forums. No GPU will ever consume 750 Watt of power. R9 295x2 consumes 500 watt and its a dual gpu. From the image which u provided it does not look like you have 2 r9 295x2`s or any dual gpu in your rig.  Actually you have the corsair link, connect the psu and send us a screenshot of the psu usage.  I will guarantee that the psu usage will not go above 50% with all components under full load and overclocked to the highest possible speed.


----------



## mikeangs2004 (Sep 11, 2014)

Patrick3463 said:


> loooool  you need to go and play on your xbox or playstation and dont touch PC forums. No GPU will ever consume 750 Watt of power. R9 295x2 consumes 500 watt and its a dual gpu. From the image which u provided it does not look like you have 2 r9 295x2`s or any dual gpu in your rig.  Actually you have the corsair link, connect the psu and send us a screenshot of the psu usage.  I will guarantee that the psu usage will not go above 50% with all components under full load and overclocked to the highest possible speed.


that's wrong. see the system requirements:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202079
None of them are 500W. Why would I go by what you say instead of listening to the manufacturer specs and be future proof?


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 11, 2014)

and yeah, you can improve the airflow with cable management
you have the stuff just need a time, patience and effort to make it clean


----------



## Patrick3463 (Sep 11, 2014)

mikeangs2004 said:


> that's wrong. see the system requirements:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202079
> None of them are 500W. Why would I go by what you say instead of listening to the manufacturer specs and be future proof?


OMG you are such a noob. That is the minimum psu requirement for the gpu. R9 290x uses 300 watt. but because you also need a cpu to run it.  Read again you special kid. It says minimum 750 PSU required. NOT THIS CARD USES 750 WATT. Here make sure you educate yourself before wasting a ton of money on useless stuff. Here you go. Find r9 290x and see for yourself. http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-r9-290x-hawaii-review,3650-29.html Also what happened to the corsair link ? connect and also show us your 750 watt consumption lool.


----------



## mikeangs2004 (Sep 11, 2014)

Patrick3463 said:


> OMG you are such a noob. That is the minimum psu requirement for the gpu. R9 290x uses 300 watt. but because you also need a cpu to run it.  Read again you special kid. It says minimum 750 PSU required. NOT THIS CARD USES 750 WATT. Here make sure you educate yourself before wasting a ton of money on useless stuff. Here you go. Find r9 290x and see for yourself. http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-r9-290x-hawaii-review,3650-29.html Also what happened to the corsair link ? connect and also show us your 750 watt consumption lool.



You obviously can't read. You should stay away from forums on Internet.
It was always the *system requirement* that I was referring to. I don't care about the card only which is useless and never listed in the specs of a GPU. You are the one being a noob


----------



## Patrick3463 (Sep 11, 2014)

mikeangs2004 said:


> It was always the system requirement that I was referring to. I don't care about the card only which is useless and never listed in the specs of a GPU


Yes so if you were referring to the system spec which say 750 watt min, then why buy 1200 watt which you will not utilize unless you buy another 2 cards ? There are ways you can save money like doing your research. Linustechtips.com is a website where you can post what are you planning to build and everyone will help you decide what you should keep and what is a waste.


----------



## mikeangs2004 (Sep 11, 2014)

Patrick3463 said:


> Yes so if you were referring to the system spec which say 750 watt min, then why buy 1200 watt which you will not utilize unless you buy another 2 cards ? There are ways you can save money like doing your research. Linustechtips.com is a website where you can post what are you planning to build and everyone will help you decide what you should keep and what is a waste.


That's what sales promotions are for.


----------



## Patrick3463 (Sep 11, 2014)

If so then why not buy the 1500i ? might as well coz promotions. XD hx850i is 3x cheaper, also 80+ platinium and can run your system with the fan not even spinning. Aw yeah and try to route your cables behind the motherboard tray. Zip tie them behind and dont let the cables show. It will improve aesthetics as well as airflow as micropage7 said. Also corsair has custom sleeved cables which i think would look nice in your system.


----------



## Patrick3463 (Sep 11, 2014)

One more question did you buy the all in one coolers just for this build or did you have them laying around ? Because xspc does custom watercooling for £150 and you could easily fit a 360 rad on top and 280 on bottom. It would decrease temps and make it looks better than 2 closed loops. Just a tip for future


----------



## mikeangs2004 (Sep 11, 2014)

Patrick3463 said:


> One more question did you buy the all in one coolers just for this build or did you have them laying around ? Because xspc does custom watercooling for £150 and you could easily fit a 360 rad on top and 280 on bottom. It would decrease temps and make it looks better than 2 closed loops. Just a tip for future


It's mostly liquid cooled and cable management won't help much and makes it harder to service. The 360mm won't fit well with the top 5.25" cages and probably won't be able to mount external fans and is double the price. Also 2 larger fans are more efficient than 3 smaller fans. *I forgot to mention not all fan controllers are created equal on the motherboard, thus the cable mess.*


----------



## Patrick3463 (Sep 11, 2014)

mikeangs2004 said:


> It's mostly liquid cooled and cable management won't help much and makes it harder to service. The 360mm won't fit well with the top 5.25" cages and probably won't be able to mount external fans and is double the price. Also 2 larger fans are more efficient than 3 smaller fans.


Well if you would of turned it around so the inlet and the outlet are a the back of the case then it would be fine. You have a 280 ? 240 ? installed now and it looks like a 360 with the same thickness would only take 1 cage which is not utilized in any way. And well it is harder to get access to components with custom water loop which i will agree to. Especially if you have rigid tubing then your fucked.


----------



## mikeangs2004 (Sep 11, 2014)

Patrick3463 said:


> Well if you would of turned it around so the inlet and the outlet are a the back of the case then it would be fine. You have a 280 ? 240 ? installed now and it looks like a 360 with the same thickness would only take 1 cage which is not utilized in any way. And well it is harder to get access to components with custom water loop which i will agree to. Especially if you have rigid tubing then your fucked.


It's 280mm installed on top, front 280mm optional but it would block the HDD cages. The GPU cooler can only be mounted on the bottom or front.


----------



## adulaamin (Sep 11, 2014)

Tidy up your cables a bit especially since your case is windowed. It would look much much better and it wouldn't make your PC harder to service. How many times do you service your PC anyway?


----------



## Kira (Sep 12, 2014)

*Just horrible the management of this PC
Sometimes it's better not show anything like that stuff !!!*​


----------



## mikeangs2004 (Sep 13, 2014)

Patrick3463 said:


> Well if you would of turned it around so the inlet and the outlet are a the back of the case then it would be fine. You have a 280 ? 240 ? installed now and it looks like a 360 with the same thickness would only take 1 cage which is not utilized in any way. And well it is harder to get access to components with custom water loop which i will agree to. Especially if you have rigid tubing then your fucked.


don't post useless suggestions. you obviously can't read. you are the one being noob


----------



## SmokingCrop (Sep 13, 2014)

mikeangs2004 said:


> You obviously can't read. You should stay away from forums on Internet.
> It was always the *system requirement* that I was referring to. I don't care about the card only which is useless and never listed in the specs of a GPU. You are the one being a noob



You're on pretty much the best review website for graphics cards and you don't even check it.. **facepalm**
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Sapphire/R9_290X_Tri-X_OC/22.html
• MAX usage R9 290X: 316 W
• Average usage R9 290X in game: 221 W

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2013/06/01/intel-core-i7-4770k-cpu-review/7 (even the K version)
• Rest of system at max load: 137W (from the wallsocket, so you'd still have to calculate the efficiency of the psu to be exact, but lets keep it at 137)

So if you stresstest your whole system, you're going to do 316~ + 137~ =  *450~ W at Max. system load *(which you don't even get unless you want to stresstest both gpu & cpu at same time for some weird reason)
While gaming it's more like 220 + 110 = *330~ W on average while gaming

So a good 520-600W PSU to get best efficiency while gaming.*
e.g. Seasonic S12II-Bronze 520W, Seasonic M12II Evo 520W, ... or gold rated: Cooler Master VS V550S, Seasonic S12G 550W, ...

Good power supplies like those can handle their Wattage 24/7 without breaking a sweat.
I've ran 2x overclocked gtx 670's and overclocked i5 3570k on my xfx pro 650w very easily..


----------



## Kira (Sep 13, 2014)

mikeangs2004 said:


> Bull, just the GPU alone require 750W



*AHAHAHAHAHAHAH 
No one except 780Ti GPU under LN2 (and again) consumes 750W*​


----------



## Patrick3463 (Sep 13, 2014)

SmokingCrop said:


> You're on pretty much the best review website for graphics cards and you don't even check it.. **facepalm**
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Sapphire/R9_290X_Tri-X_OC/22.html
> • MAX usage R9 290X: 316 W
> • Average usage R9 290X in game: 221 W
> ...



heh you forgot to add the hdd, ram and the optical disk drive. heh so 330 ( gpu + cpu ) + 870 = 1200Watt. THIS GUY WAS RIGHT HAHAHHAHAHA YOU NEED 1200 WATT otherwise forget it. PC wont even turn on XD ah love people like this so we can take a piss out of them. XD


----------



## Clever Oliveira (Sep 14, 2014)

Do not need a power plant to a pole! 1200W..??


----------



## mikeangs2004 (Sep 14, 2014)

Patrick3463 said:


> heh you forgot to add the hdd, ram and the optical disk drive. heh so 330 ( gpu + cpu ) + 870 = 1200Watt. THIS GUY WAS RIGHT HAHAHHAHAHA YOU NEED 1200 WATT otherwise forget it. PC wont even turn on XD ah love people like this so we can take a piss out of them. XD


ur full of it


----------



## AxGaming (Sep 15, 2014)

mikeangs2004 said:


> ur full of it


* very horrible, and not need as much power source so horrible organization worst case I've ever seen*


----------



## zo0lykas (Sep 16, 2014)

lol fella tell me more about W requirements on GPU and CPU 
if you don't know so please better stay quiet, and order from ebay "Monitor Power Meter Electricity" only £10 and you will be surprised... 



mikeangs2004 said:


> Bull, just the GPU alone require 750W


----------



## mikeangs2004 (Sep 18, 2014)

zo0lykas said:


> lol fella tell me more about W requirements on GPU and CPU
> if you don't know so please better stay quiet, and order from ebay "Monitor Power Meter Electricity" only £10 and you will be surprised...


I can tell you more. see the system requirements:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202079


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 19, 2014)

mikeangs2004 said:


> I can tell you more. see the system requirements:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202079


Requirements, as in, "This is what we *think* you'll need for a PSU to safely drive the *entire computer*." ...which is quite a general and vague statement.

I can fully overclock everything my my machine and I won't draw more than 500 watts. Not only do I have a CPU consumes more power than yours, I have two GPUs.

How do I know this you ask? I have kill-a-watt built into my UPS, not fully overclocked and under full load won't break 430 watts.

Stop acting like you know everything because you know how to read a page on the internet. Get with the program and quit it with the arrogance. Not only did you misunderstand what you read, you're acting like you know everything.

By the way, your cable management blows. It looks like you rushed it and didn't take your time, much like how you rushed to a bad conclusion about power requirements. Your ignorance is showing... I'll actually vote when you clean up your machine and your attitude.


----------



## zo0lykas (Sep 19, 2014)

you are so stupid 

1 you don't have this card
2 if you would anyway you don't need 1200

1 I have GPU 2x r9 290 + CPU 9370 and I uploaded couple pictures for you newbi.


First picture is computer stand by. when u browsing, watching movies ( 120-140W )

Second picture when I played World of Tanks ( 300-340W )

And last picture is Valley Benchmakr running ( 470-660W )




mikeangs2004 said:


> I can tell you more. see the system requirements:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202079


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 19, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> Requirements, as in, "This is what we *think* you'll need for a PSU to safely drive the *entire computer*." ...which is quite a general and vague statement.
> 
> I can fully overclock everything my my machine and I won't draw more than 500 watts. Not only do I have a CPU consumes more power than yours, I have two GPUs.
> 
> ...



agree, cant say for more


----------



## SmokingCrop (Sep 19, 2014)

zo0lykas said:


> View attachment 59266 View attachment 59267 View attachment 59268
> 
> you are so stupid
> 
> ...


Don't forget that this is from the wall socket so these numbers are more than you actually need. (because of the efficiency of your power supply at certain Wattages)


----------



## mikeangs2004 (Sep 28, 2014)

zo0lykas said:


> View attachment 59266 View attachment 59267 View attachment 59268
> 
> you are so stupid
> 
> ...



You are the one that's stupid because you can't prove I don't have this card. This tells me something is wrong is with you. Also you are the one that's stupid because you assume I should buy only what I need atm and also not considering resale value.


----------



## AxGaming (Sep 29, 2014)

mikeangs2004 said:


> You are the one that's stupid because you can't prove I don't have this card. This tells me something is wrong is with you. Also you are the one that's stupid because you assume I should buy only what I need atm and also not considering resale value.


*you are stupid to know not to buy one psu or arrange correctly the cables from your pc, worst case I've ever seen*


----------



## Jetster (Sep 29, 2014)

It's not okay to call someone stupid, this guy is trolling you. Lock this thread, its gone on long enough


----------

